# Paint recommendation for garage brick walls



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw a member used

Sandtex Smooth Masonry paint but looking on website it says not suitable for Common Fetton type brick

Is my fetton brick or will it be ok ?


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Paint it with a PVA sealer first then use Sandtex masonry paint, what I used on mine, great coverage and brilliant white.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got a mixture of engineering brick and fair-faced dense concrete block in my garage internal walls, and I used normal trade white emulsion bought in 25l drums. I used a mist coat (50/50 water to emulsion) as the first coat, and followed it with two further full strength coats. It covered well (I applied it using a brush as the blockwork was difficult to cover otherwise) and has lasted 3 years so far without any bother.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't paint it! Pay the extra and get it plastered. Will be loads easier and look miles better. Wish I had done that with mine. But failing that either of the above two suggestions. I used the 50/50 water / paint base coat then one coat of paint. Probably could of done with a second coat but I lost the will to live  :thumb:


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm just doing mine at the moment and I'm using B&Q's Cheap as chips orange stuff.... (The paint is White!! Lol) I've done 2 coats of Matt and topped it with a Silk. It's concrete blocks throughout and they are drinking paint! I'm just brushing it on and pressing it in for best coverage.

It's looking miles better though :thumb:

I've been looking up 'Garage Ideas' and 'Garage Decor' on Google and it shows loads of great ideas from America mainly...

So I'm starting to go a bit mad with ideas of LED Lighting and Banners and even thinking of RaceDeck Floor Tiles?? or similar...

I'll post some pictures if I can work out how (Or follow Natalie's - How To...)


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Whatever paint you use, Spray it on with a cheap garden fence sprayer. Will save you hours.

The maisonary paint doesn't have to be expensive, as you are using it out of the weather, I just used some B&Q or Wickes own brand, two coats will sort it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd go for the Sandtex personally


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

on the subject of which paint, ive used sandtex and leyland trade side by side and the leyland trade (available in big cans) is leaps and bounds better than the sandbox in my opinion (and im fussy  )


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Are they external or internal walls?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Internal garage walls

Is Pva a must


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

p1tse said:


> Internal garage walls
> 
> Is Pva a must


If they are breeze block type walls then either a PVA coat or a 50/50 watered down wash coat would be a good idea. They soak paint up like a sponge. You will go through 25 litre tubs of paint at an alarming rate if you don't.


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

organisys said:


> Whatever paint you use, Spray it on with a cheap garden fence sprayer. Will save you hours.


Will this work with paint? its something ive been thinking of doing rather than the tedious brush/roller method!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

J800PAN said:


> Will this work with paint? its something ive been thinking of doing rather than the tedious brush/roller method!


I've never tried it but I would think the paint would need to be watered down.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

When you mean 50/50 watered down, is that paint to water ratio like a quick base coat

Most of it is bricked like picture shown


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Don't paint it! Pay the extra and get it plastered. Will be loads easier and look miles better. Wish I had done that with mine. But failing that either of the above two suggestions. I used the 50/50 water / paint base coat then one coat of paint. Probably could of done with a second coat but I lost the will to live  :thumb:


Seriously thinking of alternatives such as plastering.
Anyone any ideas on estimate cost of this option?

Looks like this at mo


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just done my garage, the same as yours, a mix of breeze blocks and bricks. 20 litres of wickes trade emulsion and job done for only £20. A couple of watered down coats followed by a top coat:thumb:
P.S. My garage is a single just over 6x3m


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

If someone out of the yellow pages came and gave u a quote for skiming the whole garage 
You would proberly be shocked lol


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

jenks said:


> Just done my garage, the same as yours, a mix of breeze blocks and bricks. 20 litres of wickes trade emulsion and job done for only £20. A couple of watered down coats followed by a top coat:thumb:
> P.S. My garage is a single just over 6x3m


For brick do I not need something else than emulsion?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

p1tse said:


> For brick do I not need something else than emulsion?


A few coats of emulsion will be fine - the brick does not soak up the paint as much as concrete/aircrete block does, and is nowhere as difficult to cover too. My garage is a large double, and I did 3 coats of trade emulsion before I was happy with the finish (mostly concrete block with some engineering brick around doors and windows). I brushed on my emulsion quite thick after the first coat and left 24 hours between coats as this was the most effective method on the blockwork for me.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

p1tse said:


> For brick do I not need something else than emulsion?


Not for internal walls really.

A masonry paint would be first choice for exterior ones as it is much more hard wearing, but it isn't going to get exposed to the elements much inside


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Can anyone link me to what's value for money and in stock please?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

No need for anything other than emulsion inside but I'll get to which one in a bit. No need for PVA, that's for render and plaster that is 'chalking' more than anything. 

Trade emulsion is exactly the same as retail emulsion but retail is ready to use and trade is neat and needs to be thinned (like Autoglym stuff, in halfords is RTU and trade is the exact same but concentrated) the people that don't thin it are wasting time effort and money as once it's eased it will cover exactly the same, be easier to use and also quicker. 

I wouldn't bother with a garden sprayer, you won't save any time in the long run as spray doesn't fill. Get a rough/ long pile roller, with a pole and a 3" brush. Mist coat wants to be thin but don't worry about ratios too much, it's not chemicals.

2nd coat wants to be thicker than the first but not neat, it's really hard to say how much water as all paints are different but I'll try and get a video up here tomorrow at work for you to see what it should be like with Dulux vinyl matt.

As for what paint, the easiest to use is generally Dulux, but Leyland white is whiter, as good quality and a fair bit cheaper. Vinyl silk will give a sheen which personally I don't like but it is more scrubable than vinyl matt. Don't get contract matt (leyland) or super matt (Dulux) as that's designed for stuff that needs to breath and as such isn't at all waterproof and will wash straight off when you try to wipe a mark off (well not quite straight off but it's not good). Ultimate scrubabillity (not sure if that's a word  ) will come from masonry paint but that's unduly expensive for internal work imo.

Use decent paint and it won't need doing for 10+ years :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

If getting trade and mixing with water, what's a good tray to use?

Any of these any good

http://www.screwfix.com/c/decorating/emulsion-paints/cat850168


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

A scuttle would be the better option really, you'll be forever filling those trays. 

Yep the Leyland vinyl matt would be my choice.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

rayner said:


> A scuttle would be the better option really, you'll be forever filling those trays.
> 
> Yep the Leyland vinyl matt would be my choice.


Thanks
Is £32 a good price for 10ltrs? 
http://m.screwfix.com/p/leyland-vinyl-matt-emulsion-paint-brilliant-white-10ltr/28311

Not sure how much I need for a small double garage

Scuttle? I'm useless with DIY so need to google that lol


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

p1tse said:


> Thanks
> Is £32 a good price for 10ltrs?
> http://m.screwfix.com/p/leyland-vinyl-matt-emulsion-paint-brilliant-white-10ltr/28311
> 
> ...


Not a bad price that, had to check but we get it for 24+VAT RRP is 37+VAT

10L will easily do the first and part of the second on that but you'll probably be looking at 15L total. For the price difference it's worth getting 20L and keeping the rest for if it gets grubby etc so you can just touch it up.

They're all putting their prices up on the 1st Jan by 9% so bare that in mind too :thumb:

Edit: just realised it's a double not single. Probably more like 30L


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Paint scuttle - http://m.screwfix.com/p/harris-paint-scuttle-14ltr/85914?filtered=true


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

J800PAN said:


> Will this work with paint? its something ive been thinking of doing rather than the tedious brush/roller method!


As already posted, you may need to dilute with water slightly, however you will be able to penetrate the small holes and crannys so much easier!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I recently did my garage and used wickes trade paint. Cost only £10 for 10 litres. I can't comment on durability yet though


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

rayner said:


> Paint scuttle - http://m.screwfix.com/p/harris-paint-scuttle-14ltr/85914?filtered=true


They have the following for £15
http://www.screwfix.com/p/harris-decorators-kit-14-piece-set/27611?cm_sp=Decorating-_-Paint-_-DecKit

14 Piece Set. T-class decorators kit containing a selection of decorating essentials in a deep scuttle. 14Ltr Paint Scuttle2 x 1¾" Core Short-Pile Woven Roller Sleeves2 x 1¾" Core Medium-Pile Woven Roller Sleeves2 x 1¾" Core Long-Pile Woven Roller Sleeves9" Roller Frame5 x 4" Mini Emulsion Sleeves4" Mini Roller Frame


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

rayner said:


> Not a bad price that, had to check but we get it for 24+VAT RRP is 37+VAT
> 
> 10L will easily do the first and part of the second on that but you'll probably be looking at 15L total. For the price difference it's worth getting 20L and keeping the rest for if it gets grubby etc so you can just touch it up.
> 
> ...


Screwfix only do 10litres max


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

p1tse said:


> Screwfix only do 10litres max


Sorry, 3 x 10L is what I meant lol


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

Ouch going to be pricey
Will look at wickes options as post above too


----------

